# Library Mural, with fish



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm currently working on a mural that is filling a 5x9 expanse of blank wall in the children's room at the library.

This is an overview of what's done so far...











And some detail shots...
































What you don't see (cause it wasn't there yet when I took the pictures is the fish. The blue "floor" of the mural is actually supposed to be water, and there are going to be different fish swimming in the floor. I've already started a koi. 

Anyone want to suggest fish species to add to the painting?


----------



## rrobinette (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cool mural. Koi are a great touch; I think a pair of kissing gourami would be nice


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Latest pictures of the mural...

Overview...












Close up of window in mural...











Koi...












Cardinalfish


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You should have one going really close to the cat, just for humor's sake. A Jack Dempsy? Just because they are colorful.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking great! How about a catfish of some kind? Maybe a corie or syno species?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

kissing gouramis woot woot!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Latest update of the mural, and a few detail pics...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

How about a dolphin leaping over the bookcase beside the lamp post? Or maybe jumping through the window?


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

added Green Spotted Puffer


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

damn cool!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Aw, I love the puffer! That looks really, incredibly good. Haha, can I hire you


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

The snail is amazing! So much detail! The whole thing is pretty awesome!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

The completed sailing ship.











I'm working on a Moorish Idol, and a small school of Neon Tetras.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wat about a betta!! or some killifish!! that is sooo awesomee!!!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

The Moorish Idol...


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have any updated pictures of the mural?


----------

